# San Antonio Reel Repair........



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Hey, I lost your name and phone #. You rebuilt all the penn senator's for me over a year ago. Please pm me if you pick this up, Thanks, Ben.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Was it me?


----------



## TexChef (Jun 11, 2007)

pepaw

Dont know who you used last, but MattK is the best I have found in San Antonio.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Call Matt...


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Send 'em to Matt!


----------



## J.McDonald Knives (May 28, 2008)

There is a guy named Bob Trevino who own Reel Works and he does a bang up job. You can get his card from the Sportsmans Warehouse at the reel counter.


----------



## Gruengo (Dec 22, 2009)

I highly recommend Matthew's Reel & Repair (MattK)!


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow! This was dug up out of the archives. haha

Thanks for the recommendation Gruengo


----------



## Gruengo (Dec 22, 2009)

No problem friend, about to break out my tackle and put them to use. See you in about 4 months w/ a boxful of reels no doubt. Ever get a website going?


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

MattK did a great job for me! CF?


----------



## SaltNLine (Jun 7, 2004)

*Shimano*

Matt

Do you work on Shimano reels? I have a couple of spinners and a baitcaster that need some attention. What part of town are you in?

Thanks


----------

